# 17 with Social Anxiety and IBS-A



## babysoul (Jan 14, 2016)

I was 14 when I got my first flare up. I was a tenth grader in biology when all of a sudden my intestines were in knots and I felt absolutely dizzy. I didn't think much of it. I assumed it was diarrhea and simply went to the nurse's office. Funny thing is, that was only the start of it. Last year, I was diagnosed with IBS (it was more of a self diagnosis because my doctor was clueless). Now I'm 17 and on a low FODMAP diet. It's proven to be extremely difficult living with IBS. My anxiety tends to trigger it on a daily basis and I sweat like crazy in my third period because it's always so quiet. I can't handle tests either. If I take pepto bismol, my intestines start to hurt. I don't know what to do anymore and I'm desperate.


----------



## IBSCat (Jan 14, 2016)

I am now almost 21. I had IBS for 7 years.I have tried many things, acupuncture, herbal medication. Last September, my doctor prescribed me Xifanxan 550 twice a day for two weeks. And it worked and I had 3 months of symptom-free period. And then it came back two weeks ago and I started on Xifanxan 550 again. It isn't as helpful as what I expect it to be. Originally before I have any digestive issue, I was a very happy and positive person. IBS does play a toll in my mental health. I tried to be positive every day and try searching for solution. It is hard,especially when I feel like I have 50 years ahead of me that I probably need to live with it. I will have an appointment with a new gastronomist in two weeks.


----------

